# Latin/Italian: S.p.q.r



## Alxmrphi

How would you translate this latin message into Italian and does it still have much of a civic meaning in Italy, or Rome, even?


----------



## Necsus

Alex, have a look at this post I sent to Brian in Congrats...


----------



## Alxmrphi

lol, after I posted, I went onto wikipedia and read that, possible translations, I wasn't aware it wasn't fully known, also on wikipedia, I found this quite amusing..



> A joke in the Vatican tells that Pope John XXIII asked a bishop about the meaning of SPQR, displayed on the personal coat of arms of the Pope, read backwards *RQPS*. He answered the question himself with: "*R*ideo *Q*uia *P*apa *S*um" - "I laugh, because I am the Pope".


----------



## bejosc

Senatus Populusque Quiritium Romanorum


----------



## Alberto77

As long as I know it is Senatus Populus-Que Romanus, 
il Senato ed il Popolo romano
ciao
alb


----------



## DrLindenbrock

As for SPQR's civic meaning, it is still one of the official symbols of the city of Rome.


----------



## judkinsc

Senatus Populusque Roman(or)um.

The Senate and People of the Romans.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

I always heard Senatus Populusque Romanus, like Alberto77 said.


----------



## Necsus

As I said in my linked post (#2), I found various reliable explanations:
Senatus Populusque Quirit(i)um Romanorum,
o Senatus Populusque Romanus/Romani/Romae

and other explanations less reliable :
Small Profits Quick Returns
Sono Pazzi Questi Romani (Obelix - M.Marchesi)


----------

